# photographing bottles



## bubbas dad (Apr 2, 2005)

does anyone out there have any suggestions on the bestway to get a good picture for ID purposes, mainly on embossed bottles. i have seen some pictures where they took
  a marker and traced the embossing but i was warned it might stain below the surface if the markings are worn. i have several bottles i would like help with identifying and want the best picture possible.

 thanks, john


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey John. I've got one word for you; Backlighting! I came up with the idea of shining a 60 watt bulb on a flexable "gooseneck" lamp  through the bottle. This really shows of the embossings. I will post a couple of photo's to show how well it works...


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 2, 2005)

You can change the brightness and detail by moving the bottle farther from and closer to the light.


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 2, 2005)

*RE: photographing bottlesreply to glopf43*

Hello glopf43 
                   Great idea on the back lighting.The embossing really stands out.Ill be taking your advice with some of my embossed bottles.[]


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ron, it also works with picture embossing's real well. Here is a Scott's Emulsion. The detail in the face etc. look cool []...


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 4, 2005)

And it helps to identify bottles by making the base/bottom very easy to read...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice crisp shots Gary! Is that a soft white bulb? Taz


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey taz, yes I believe it is a soft white bulb. I tried a "natural light" and did not like the results as much although, they weren't bad. I am trying many different types and watts and will post the results here soon. I am thinking of making  light box as was suggested also so I can capture more of the bottle in a single shot. Hey (i just thought) maybe flourescent tubes? Just for the heck of it here's another photo...


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 29, 2005)

I think I'll just send my bottles to you for photographing. []

 Perfect lighting.

 Joel


----------



## mescal (Sep 22, 2005)

its all about contrast-the dark background and bright light makes it-i have some photos taken with a white background,and found i needed a dark thing near (but not in the picture )to get the contrast into the emboss-now where did i put those pictures...........[]


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's what I do to photograph embossed bottles:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 28, 2005)

I now photograph all embossed glass bottles infront of a window in the early afternoon with most light shining though the bottle but light coming from the front and sides as well, I sit them on white paper with paper behind (light comes from just above the field of view).  It's better if you can get a photo that's not too dark.

 It's not easy to get good bottle photo's, some people seem to have the knack though.

 This is one of mine that came out ok, it's a rare little codd too [] .


----------

